# BSA custom



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 30, 2017)

Not a bicycle, but Sho is purdy!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 30, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1966-BSA-Li...ash=item212b38ea8b:g:Z3YAAOSwbl5ZfJ6h&vxp=mtr


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 31, 2017)

Got one


----------

